# The one that got away....



## HawgHunter

The title says it all....


----------



## BigMikes809

Great vid. You never thumbed the spool that I saw. Even the pros make that mistake, you see them do it on TV all the time.
Great job. A+
The best fisherman have no thumbs.
If you had a net you would have had the fish.


----------



## HawgHunter

TY....yeah, I don't think I'll be forgetting my net again....at least for a while.:headknock It was a great fight for sure. If this rain gives me a chance I should be back out this weekend again....knowing me, I'll probably be out there reguardless of the rain.:cloud:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

What area was that in Hawg? Nice video though.


----------



## Finfisher

Great video
What a fight 
:cheers:


----------



## Texas_Made

I would've cried!!!







LOL.


----------

